# [PORTAGE] OpenOffice.org 1.1.0 Installation schlägt fehl

## svh79

Hi!!

Ich wollte gerade eben das neue OOo emergen und habe dazu "LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice" ausgeführt.

Allerdings führt das Kompilieren zu Fehlern. Wie kann ich diese beseitigen?  :Sad: 

[...]

Making: ../../../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/jdmainct.obj

gcc -fmessage-length=0 -c -I.  -I. -I../inc -I../../../../inc -I../../../../unx/inc -I../../../../unxlngi4.pro/inc -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/inc/dont_use_stl -I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/inc/external -I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/inc -I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/unxlngi4/inc -I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/inc -I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/res -I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/inc/dont_use_stl -I/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/inc/Xp31 -I/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/include -I/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/include/linux -I/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/include/native_threads/include -I/usr/X11R6/include     -I. -I../../../../res -I. -O2 -march=pentium4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER -DTT_CONFIG_OPTION_BYTECODE_INTERPRETER   -pipe -mcpu=pentiumpro  -fpic -DLINUX -DUNX -DVCL -DGCC -DC300 -DINTEL -DCVER=C300 -D_USE_NAMESPACE -DGLIBC=2 -DX86 -D_PTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DNEW_SOLAR -D_USE_NAMESPACE=1 -DSTLPORT_VERSION=400 -D__DMAKE -DUNIX -DCPPU_ENV=gcc3 -DSUPD=645 -DBUILD=8693 -DPRODUCT -DNDEBUG -DPRODUCT_FULL -DOSL_DEBUG_LEVEL=0 -DOPTIMIZE -DEXCEPTIONS_OFF -DCUI -DSOLAR_JAVA -DSRX645  -DSHAREDLIB -D_DLL_  -DMULTITHREAD  -o ../../../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/jdmainct.o jdmainct.c

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:209: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `movd'

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/jdmainct.obj'

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

dmake:  Error code 255, while making './unxlngi4.pro/misc/build/so_built_jpeg'

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/jpeg

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 450, Exitcode 1

!!! Build failed!

----------

## ian!

Compiling OpenOffice is evil!  :Wink: 

Wir haben am Wochende mit 5 Leuten OpenOffice auf verschiedenen Rechnern compilieren lassen. Fazit. Bei zweien ging es garnicht, bei einem nur nach großem Gefummel und bei zweien (einer davon war ich  :Very Happy: ) ohne Probleme. Fazit: Das bringt nicht so wirklich was. Nehme openoffice-bin. Das spart Compilezeit und Kopfschmerzen.

Wenn du es allerdings wirklich kompilieren willst, dann rücke doch mal deine CFLAGS, USEFLAGS und deine gcc-Version raus.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## stip

Wie sehen deine CFLAGS aus? Falls du "-march=pentium4" drin stehen hast, kannst du entweder auf pentium3 heruntergehen oder du fuegst "-mno-sse2" zu deinen CFLAGS hinzu. Bei mir hat's dann funktioniert.

----------

## svh79

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

So sind die CFLAGS derzeit und damit gings auch noch mit 1.0.1 und 1.1.0-rc3.

Ich habe "-mno-sse2" ausprobiert und: es funktioniert jetzt!!  :Smile:  Vielen Dank für den Tipp!!

----------

## NueX

Also ich wollte mir gestern auch OpenOffice 1.1 kompilieren. Bei 1.0 ging das ohne Probleme. Hier die Fehlermeldung:

```
# LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice

[...]

Making: ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/mksvconf.lib

echo unxlngi4.pro/obj/solar.o | xargs -n1 > ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/mksvconf.lib

------------------------------

Making: ../../unxlngi4.pro/bin/mksvconf

unx

cat ../../unxlngi4.pro/misc/mksvconf.cmd

gcc -z combreloc -z defs -Wl,-rpath,'$ORIGIN' -Wl,-export-dynamic -Wl,--noinhibit-exec -L../../unxlngi4.pro/lib -L../lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/lib -L/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386 -L/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/client -L/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/native_threads -L/usr/X11R6/lib -o ../../unxlngi4.pro/bin/mksvconf ../../unxlngi4.pro/obj/solar.o \

-ldl -lpthread -lm -Wl,-Bdynamic -lstlport_gcc -lstdc++

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        12298 2003-10-19 16:43 ../../unxlngi4.pro/bin/mksvconf

-------------

../../unxlngi4.pro/bin/mksvconf ../../unxlngi4.pro/inc/svconf.h

char    = signed char

short   = signed short

int     = signed int

long    = signed long

sizeof(char)    = 1

sizeof(short)   = 2

sizeof(int)     = 4

sizeof(long)    = 4

sizeof(float)   = 4

sizeof(double)  = 8

sizeof(void *)  = 4

LITTLEENDIAN (Intel, VAX, PowerPC)

Stack waechst nach unten

STACKALIGNMENT   : 1

can not read address (nil)

Segmentation fault

dmake:  Error code 139, while making '../../unxlngi4.pro/inc/svconf.h'

dmake:  '../../unxlngi4.pro/inc/svconf.h' removed.

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

  

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/tools/source/solar

  

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 450, Exitcode 1

!!! Build failed!

```

Meine sonstigen Einstellungen:

```
# emerge info

Portage 2.0.49-r13-2 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r1, 2.6.0-test6-mm4)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.0-test6-mm4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.10p1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

[...]

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -mcpu=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

[...]

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -mcpu=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe"

[...]

USE="x86 avi crypt cups encode foomaticdb gif jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod mpeg ncurses nls pdflib png quicktime spell truetype xml2 xmms xv zlib directfb alsa gdbm berkdb slang readline arts aalib svga tcltk java mysql X sdl tcpd pam ssl perl python imlib oggvorbis qt kde motif opengl mozilla cdr 3dnow acpi acpi4linux artswrappersuid dga dvd fbcon gtk2 justify maildir moznocompose moznoirc moznomail parse-clocks pda S3TC samba slp tiff usb v4l videos wmf -oss -apm -gpm -gnome -esd -gtk -gphoto2"
```

Hoffe, das reicht an Infos. Sieht jemand an diesen Settings, wo der Schuh drückt?

Gruß, NueX

----------

## stip

Scheint sich um ein Problem mit dem 2.6er Kernel zu handeln. Schau dir mal Bug #31482 an. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31482

 Du solltest dort auch einen Patch finden. Mit einem bisschen Glueck geht's dann bei dir auch.

----------

## emax

Hallo!

Bin auch grade am compilieren, hatte (nach 3 Std.) einen Fehler, den ich leider nicht mehr parat habe, also deshalb die ganze Orgie nochmal. In 3 Std. weiss ich mehr...

Zum Eingangthema:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> {standard input}: Assembler messages:
> 
> {standard input}:209: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `movd'
> ...

 

Das sieht mir doch sehr nach einem Problem mit gcc aus ....

Beste Grüsse

emax

----------

## emax

Also hier ist der Fehler. Es liegt wohl an Java. 

Da ich kein Java-Mann bin ... wer weiss was dazu:

```

Making: ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libfiltertracer645li.so

gcc -c -fPIC -o ../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/filtertracer_dflt_version.o -DUNX  -I../../unxlngi4.pro/inc /var/tmp/portage/

openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/src/version.c

gcc -z combreloc -z defs -Wl,-rpath,'$ORIGIN' -shared -L../../unxlngi4.pro/lib -L../lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffic

e-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.

pro/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1/lib -L/op

t/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1/jre/lib/i386 -L/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1/jre/lib/i386/client -L/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1/jre/lib

/i386/native_threads -L/usr/X11R6/lib ../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/filtertracer_dflt_version.o ../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/filt

ertracer_dflt_description.o -o ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libfiltertracer645li.so ../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/filtertracer.o 

../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/filtertraceruno.o -lcppu -lcppuhelpergcc3 -lsal -ltl645li -lutl645li -ldl -lpthread -lm -Wl,-

Bdynamic -lstlport_gcc -lstdc++

rm -f ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/check_libfiltertracer645li.so

mv ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libfiltertracer645li.so ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/check_libfiltertracer645li.so

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/bin/checkdll.sh -L../../unxlngi4.pro/lib -L../lib -L/var/tm

p/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/s

olver/645/unxlngi4.pro/lib -L/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solenv/unxlngi4/lib -L/opt/blackdown-

jdk-1.3.1/lib -L/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1/jre/lib/i386 -L/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1/jre/lib/i386/client -L/opt/blackdow

n-jdk-1.3.1/jre/lib/i386/native_threads -L/usr/X11R6/lib ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/check_libfiltertracer645li.so

Checking DLL ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/check_libfiltertracer645li.so ...: ok

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        53156 Oct 23 23:16 ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/libfiltertracer645li.so

------------------------------

Making: ../../unxlngi4.pro/lib/ifiltertracer645li.lib

no ImportLibs on Mac and *ix

-------------

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/filter/source/xsltvalidate

Making dpj...

------------------------------

Making: ../../unxlngi4.pro/misc/XSLTValidate.dpc

dmake subdmake=true  -f makefile.mk product="full" depend=t ALLDPC

------------------------------

No Dependencies

mkdir ../../unxlngi4.pro/class/XSLTValidate

javac -classpath ".:../../unxlngi4.pro/class/XSLTValidate:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.3.1/jre/lib/rt.jar:.:/var/tmp/portage

/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/bin/sandbox.jar:/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_

1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/bin/ridl.jar:/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.p

ro/bin/unoil.jar:/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/bin/jurt.jar:/var/tmp/por

tage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/solver/645/unxlngi4.pro/bin/juh.jar" -d ../../unxlngi4.pro/class/XSLTValidate 

   XSLTValidate.java

XSLTValidate.java:77: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class TransformerFactory  

location: package transform

import javax.xml.transform.TransformerFactory;

                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:78: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class Transformer  

location: package transform

import javax.xml.transform.Transformer;

                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:79: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class DOMSource  

location: package dom

import javax.xml.transform.dom.DOMSource;

                               ^

XSLTValidate.java:81: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class TransformerException  

location: package transform

import javax.xml.transform.TransformerException;

                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:82: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class TransformerConfigurationException  

location: package transform

import javax.xml.transform.TransformerConfigurationException;

                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:83: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class StreamResult  

location: package stream

import javax.xml.transform.stream.StreamResult;

                                  ^

XSLTValidate.java:84: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class StreamSource  

location: package stream

import javax.xml.transform.stream.StreamSource;

                                  ^

XSLTValidate.java:85: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class URIResolver  

location: package transform

import javax.xml.transform.URIResolver;

                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:86: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class Source  

location: package transform

import javax.xml.transform.Source;

                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:87: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class TransformerException  

location: package transform

import javax.xml.transform.TransformerException;

                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:88: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class TransformerConfigurationException  

location: package transform

import javax.xml.transform.TransformerConfigurationException;

                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:89: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class DocumentBuilder  

location: package parsers

import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder;

                         ^

XSLTValidate.java:90: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class DocumentBuilderFactory  

location: package parsers

import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;

                         ^

XSLTValidate.java:92: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class ErrorHandler  

location: package sax

import org.xml.sax.ErrorHandler;

                   ^

XSLTValidate.java:93: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXException  

location: package sax

import org.xml.sax.SAXException;

                   ^

XSLTValidate.java:94: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXParseException  

location: package sax

import org.xml.sax.SAXParseException;

                   ^

XSLTValidate.java:95: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXNotRecognizedException  

location: package sax

import org.xml.sax.SAXNotRecognizedException;

                   ^

XSLTValidate.java:96: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXNotSupportedException  

location: package sax

import org.xml.sax.SAXNotSupportedException;

                   ^

XSLTValidate.java:97: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class ErrorHandler  

location: package sax

import org.xml.sax.ErrorHandler;

                   ^

XSLTValidate.java:98: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class XMLFilterImpl  

location: package helpers

import org.xml.sax.helpers.XMLFilterImpl;

                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:138: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class ErrorHandler  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

                ErrorHandler,

                ^

XSLTValidate.java:227: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXParseException  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

        public com.sun.star.uno.Any JavaSAXParseEceptionToUno( SAXParseException e )

                                                               ^

XSLTValidate.java:255: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXParseException  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

        public void warning (SAXParseException e)

                             ^

XSLTValidate.java:256: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXException  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

                        throws SAXException 

                               ^

XSLTValidate.java:285: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXParseException  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

        public void error (SAXParseException e)

                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:286: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXException  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

                throws SAXException 

                       ^

XSLTValidate.java:314: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXParseException  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

        public void fatalError (SAXParseException e)

                                ^

XSLTValidate.java:315: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class SAXException  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

        throws SAXException {

               ^

XSLTValidate.java:206: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class DocumentBuilderFactory  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

                         DocumentBuilderFactory dFactory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();

                         ^

XSLTValidate.java:206: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : variable DocumentBuilderFactory  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

                         DocumentBuilderFactory dFactory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();

                                                           ^

XSLTValidate.java:209: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : class DocumentBuilder  

location: class XSLTValidate._XSLTValidate

                         DocumentBuilder dBuilder = dFactory.newDocumentBuilder();

                         ^

31 errors

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi4.pro/misc/XSLTValidate_dummy.java'

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/filter/source/xsltvalidat

e

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 453, Exitcode 1

!!! Build failed!

```

Gruss

emax

----------

## ian!

Vielleicht etwas spät, aber update mal dein JDK. Mit 1.4.1 lief der compile bei mir durch.

```
emerge -u blackdown-jdk
```

----------

## emax

Werd ich probieren, danke!

gruss

emax

----------

## derheld42

emax,

I had to rerun java-config and switch to blackdown-jdk-1.4.1. I had removed blackdown-jdk-1.3.1.

----------

## emax

@derheld

Hi!

That's exactly what i did (last week), now it works.

Bye,

emax

----------

